# الحوادث فى العمل والتحقيق فيها والسلامه المهنيه



## الدكتور عدنان (7 يناير 2008)

هناك موضوع اود التحدث فيه وهو يختص السلامه بشكل عام ومن ثم السلامه المهنيه

من خلال تجربتى المتواضعه فى حقل العمل والتدريب والتعليم لم اجد الاهتمام فى السلامه المهنيه الا من قبل شركات محدده او الشركات الكبيره اما الشركات الصغيره او المتوسطه فليس لها ادنى اهتمام الا عندما تضطر ذلك بسبب ما .
اما المجتمع فهو فى اميه فى السلامه فنحن كمجتمع عربى لم نصل بعد الى ثقافة السلامه فلا زلنا فى معرفة اساسيات السلامه للاسف
الدول المتقدمه لديها تشريعات كامله للسلامه تغطى نواحي كثيره من العمل الى المجتمع وملزم بها التاجر والبائع فى التجزئه والمواطن والمؤسسات بكافة اصنافها وهناك مؤسسات مختصه بالتفتيش والتقييم للسلامه وموظفين وادارات واهتمام بالوعي فى السلامه 
اما نحن فحدث ولا حرج من شاهد منكم برنامج عن التوعيه فى السلامه باسلوب مباشر فى التوعيه للمجتمع من شاهد ملصقات عن السلامه فى المنزل او المدرسه فى الجرائد او المجلات
للاسف لدينا اميه فى هذا المجال وايضا لديما نقص فى المتخصصين فى السصلامه المهنيه 
ربما معدودين تخصصهم الفعلى اكاديمى فى السلامه 
عموما هذه مقدمه احببت ان اوضح فيها راى الخاص وعلى هذا الاساس او ان اقدم لكم هذا العرض 


حوادث العمل ليست جديدة على قطاعات العمل المختلفة فقد ظهرت مع بدء النشاطالإنساني عبر العصور المختلفة وبأشكال مختلفة إلا أن الاهتمام بهذه المشكلة بدأيظهر بشكل متزايد منذ بداية مرحلة المكننة الصناعية قبل حوالي 200 عام.
1-من أخطر الحوادث الصناعية للكيماويات حادث " بوبال " فى الهند عام 1984 الذى أدىإلى وفاة أكثر من ألفين شخص وإصابة عدة آلاف أخرى نتيجة لتسرب مادة " أيسوسيناتالميثيل " من أحد الخزانات بشركة يونيون كاربيد.
2-عام 2005م حصل حريق في خزان بترولي (Hertford shire) نتيجة إنفجارات في Buncefield Depo ويعتبر هذا الإنفجار من أكبر الإنفجارات التي حدثت في منشآت بترولية مشابهة في بريطانيا نتيجة لشدته ، حيث سمع هذا الإنفجار من مسافة 250 كم وأفاد الجيولوجيون أن قوة الإنفجار تعادل 2.4 على مقياس ريختر المستخدم في الزلازل وقد شوهدت أعمدة الدخان عن بعد من هذه المنشأة ، وقد نتج عن هذا 43 جريحاً وحالتان حرجة ، وبالنظر إلى أسباب هذا الحادث وجد أن تسرب المواد البترولية الأكثر احتمالاً لحدوث هذا الإنفجار الأول وتبعه الحريق ، لكن النقد الذي وجه إلى هذه المنشأة بأن هذا الإنفجار قد أدى إلى تحطيم المنازل المجاورة والتي لم تراعي فيها النواحي التخطيطية نظراً لقربها وموقعها من المنشأة الصناعية ، ويقوم فريق علمي لتقييم أسبابه وكان الهدف من ذلك هو الوقوف على أسباب الإنفجار وآخرون للإطلاع على الآثار البيئية التي خلفها مثل هذا الحادث ، ومن الغريب جداً أن اللجنة المناط بها التحقيق لم يرد في منهجها البحث عن المتسبب وهذا يسهل عملية التعرف على أصل المشكلة والخروج بنتائج يؤدي تطبيقها إلى تلافى حدوث مثل هذه الحوادث مستقبلاً .
3-حدوث إنفجار مستودع لسماد نترات الأمونيوم Ammonium Nitrat :
في شهر سبتمبر 2001م حدث إنفجار كبير في أسمدة نيتروجينية في مدينة تولوز (Toulouse) الفرنسية في النطاق الصناعي وكانت نتيجة هذا الإنفجار موت 31 شخصاً وإصابة آخرون بإصابات مختلفة الدرجات ، وقدر عددهم 2442 شخصاً ، وقع الإنفجار في مستودع لحفظ سماد نترات الأمونيوم الحديبي ، وانتهى التقرير أن كمية السماد تقدر مابين 200-300 طن .
وأشار المتحدث الرسمي إلى أن أسباب الحادث تعود إلى طريقة التخزين وهو بهذا يشير إلى أنه لا يوجد عامل خارجي أدى إلى حدوث هذا الإنفجار ورغم أن هذا المصنع يعتبر واحد من 1250مصنعاً في فرنسا تصنف على أنها ذات الدرجة الخطيرة جداً ، والموقع تحت مايسمى : European unions seveso directive ، ويمكن إجمال أهم الأثار التي خلفها هذا الحادث كما يلي : 

-أدى هذا الإنفجار إلى تحطيم نوافذ المنازل المجاورة في محيط 3 كم ، وأحدث حفرة بعمق 50 م .
-انقطاع الخطوط الهاتفية حيث لم يعد الإرسال ممكناً .
-أصبح عدد المنازل المهجورة مايقارب 500 منزلاً .
-قتل حوالي 22 شخصاً بالإضافة إلى الجرحى .

وبالعودة إلى أسباب الحادث فإنه في الظروف العادية يتم خزن سماد نترات الأمونيوم التي تعتبر مادة خاملة ولا تولد خطورة إلا في وصول درجة الحرارة لأكثر من 160 درجة مئوية .

4-إنفجار في مصنع جيلين الكيميائي (Jilin Chemical Plant) ، يقع هذا المصنع في الصين وبالتحديد في مقاطعة جيلين ، وقد خلف هذا الحادث خمسة قتلى وعشرات الجرحى مع إخلاء المنازل المجاورة للمصنع مع تسرب كميات كبيرة من ملوثات المواد الكيميائية مثل البنزين ونترو بنزين التي وصلت إلى النهر وغطى مساحة كبيرة ، وبلغت تراكيز هذه المواد في المياه أضعاف كثيرة عن الحدود المسموح بها ، وخلف هذا النوع من الحوادث مشاكل كثيرة وتحولت إلى أزمة حقيقية تحتاج إلى معالجة للوضع الناجم من هذه المشكلة بالإضافة إلى تحديد أسبابها ، ولم تسلم الشركة من النقد الموجه لها حتى أن نائب المحافظ الصيني في هذه المقاطعة قد وجد ميتاً في منزله وربما كان انتقاماً ، ومن هنا فإننا نرى أن الكوارث لها إدارة خاصة تستطيع وقت الحادث أن تدير الأزمة بكل مهنية وتتعاون للحد من تفاقم المشكلة وتسيطر على الحادث بكل مالديها من إمكانات ، كما أن الجهات المسئولة أثناء الأزمة تسهل تلك الإجراءات التي لها علاقة بمعالجة الأزمة لأن هذا جزء أساسي وهام في التعامل مع الأزمات .
5-فى الاشهر الخمسة الاولى لعام 2006 , شهدت الصين 68 حادثة بيئية فجائية خلفت 16 وفاة علاوة على 233 آخرين اما عانوا من التسمم اوالاصابة بجروح _ جاء ذلك من الاحصاءات التى نشرتها مصلحة الدولة لحماية البيئة.
6-الصين فى عام 2006 من 78 حادثة بيئية تم الابلاغ عنها , 37 سببها حوادث صناعية اى 47 % 
7-الحوادث الصناعيه النوويه (المفاعلات النووية) بسبب أعطال أدت إلى تسرب الوقود النووي كما حدث في بلدة كيشينم في جبال الأورال في روسيا الاتحادية عام 1957 نتيجة حدوث تآكل في أحد خزانات النفايات المشعة عالية المستوي أدى الى انفجاره وانتشار مواد مشسعة وحادث وندسكيل في بريطانيا عام 1957 (مفاعل نووي) حيث انطلقت كميات من المواد المشعة و جزيرة الأميال الثلاث في الولايات المتحدة / عام 1979 حيث تلوثت مناطق شاسعة بمستوى قليل من الإشعاع و تشرنوبل في أوكرانيا / عام 1986حيث تلوثت مناطق شاسعة بمستويات عالية من الإشعاع و تعرض مئات الألوف من الناس إلى الأشعة و توفى الكثيرين خلال أيام واصابة الباقين بالسرطانات المختلفة . 
أحصائيات 
حـوادث وإصابات العمـل لها خسائر وأضرار فادحة مادية ومعنوية مباشرة وغير مباشرة ويتأثر الجميع من حوادث وإصابات العمل سواء كان الفرد المصاب أو أسرته أو المؤسسـة التابـع لها بالإضافة إلى عدد الوفيات والإصابات السالف ذكره فأنها تكلف خسائر اقتصادية هائلة 

1- تكاليف حـوادث وإصابات العمل سنـة 2001بنسبـة 4% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي العالمي بما يزيد علي مبلغ 1251353 مليـون دولار 
2- قطـاع الأعمال الأمريكي ينفق سنوياً 170.9 مليار دولار علي الآثار المترتبة علي حوادث وإصابات العمل وفق لما جاء في تقديرات إدارة الصحة والسلامة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
3- أمريكا اللاتينية وحدها قدرت تكاليف حوادث وإصابات العمل سنة 2000 بحوالي 76مليار دولار 
4- يُقَدَّر بأن على الأقل 120 مليون حادث مهني يقع كل سنة في العالم وأن 2,000,000 (مليونين) منها مميت. (لأن بلداناً كثيرة ليس لديها آليات دقيقة للإبلاغ ولحفظ سجلات، فإنه بالإمكان الافتراض بأن الأرقام الحقيقية أكبر من ذلك بكثير) . ومعظم الوفيات سببها الامراض المهنيه .
5- فى الشرق الاوسط ( بناء على تقارير جمعيات الهلال الاحمر ) 18,000 ( ثمانية عشر الف حالة وفاة ) بسبب حوادث العمل 
6- إن عدد الحوادث المميتة في البلدان النامية أكبر بكثير من البلدان الصناعية؛ ويعود سبب هذا الاختلاف إلى أن برامج السلامة والصحة ومرافق الإسعاف الأولي والمرافق الطبية أفضل في البلدان الصناعية،
7- الصناعات ذات الخطر الأعظم بما يتعلق بوقوع الحوادث : العمل في المناجم؛ والزراعة، بما في ذلك الغابات وقطع الجذوع؛ والبناء.
8- الحوادث الصناعيه فى المانيا اكثر من 844100 حادثة عمل سجلتها إدارات المصانع والمشاغل والدوائر، وهي إحصائية ترتفع بنسبة 4.7% عن عام 2005. وسجل العام المنصرم وفاة 646 ألمانيا اثناء العمل، أي ان حوادث الموت زادت بنسبة 9.7% عن عام 2005. وهي أعلى نسبة سجلتها ألمانيا منذ عام 1999 وتقترب شيئا فشيئا من نسب حوادث السبعينات والستينات. وشخص الأطباء إصابة 2591 ألمانيا بالأمراض التي يسببها العمل،
9- أعلنت المصادر الرسمية الصينيه عن 14675 وفاة ناجمة عن حوادث صناعية في الصين عام 2003. لكن الإحصائيات عن حوادث أماكن العمل وقد حدد بعض المراقبين الدوليين أن الرقم الحقيقي قد يقترب من مائة وعشرين ألفاً حالة وفاة .
10- فى فرنسا فرنسا القرن الحادي والعشرين يموت شخصان يومياً من جراء حوادث العمل، وهذه الوفيات تبقى في الظل ولا تعلم بها وسائل الاعلام. أما في ما يتعلق بامراض العمل المعترف بها، والتي يقلَّل من شأنها الى حد بعيد، فقد زادت ثلاثة أضعاف في ثماني سنوات لتبلغ 124000 حالة في العام 1999
11- نسبة حوادث العمل فى العالم ما يقارب 22 مليون اصابه عمل بنسبة 2.9 % من مجمل الاعاقات فى العالم 2000عام
الوطن العربى 
قوة العمل العربي تشير دراسة البنك الدولى تقدر القوة العاملة فى عام 2000 حوالى 104 مليون عامل ، فستبلغ 146 مليون عامل عام 2010 ، بينما ستصل إلى حوالى 185 مليون عامل عام 2020، ولمواكبة هذه الزيادة يلزم خلق 80 مليون فرصه عمل خلال العقدين القادمين وتنفق دول الخليج اكثر من 10 مليارات دولار سنويا على اجهزة الامن والسلامة والدفاع المدني لتأمين مرافقها ومنشآتها الحيوية
1- بلغ العدد الاجمالي لحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية المسجلة خلال 2006 فى تونس ، قرابة 45400 حادث بنسبة 32.5 إلى 34حادثا لكل 100 عامل واكثر الصناعات خطوره واصابه هى الصناعات النسيج والملابس والبناء والنقل والمواصلات والخدماتويتبين من خلال دراسة أسباب الحوادث القاتلة في مكان العمل أن سقوط الأشخاص وسقوط الأشياء والتعرض للتيار الكهربائي والانحشار داخل الأجزاء المتحركة للآلات والاختناق بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون من أهم أسباب الحوادث القاتلة المسجلة خلال سنة 2005 وتتوزع حوادث الشغل القاتلة في مكان العمل والتي بلغت سنة 2006 ما يناهز125 حادثا قاتلا، وبلغ عدد الأيام الضائعة بعنوان حوادث الشغل الحاصلة خلال نفس الفترة، قرابة 823 ألف يوم عمل،
2- شركة ارامكو النفطيه السعوديه كشف التقرير السنوي لمنع الخسائر الذي أصدرته أرامكو السعودية حديثاً عن وفاة 11موظفاً تابعاً لها وآخرين تابعين لشركات مقاولة متعاقدة معها في حوادث صناعية وأخرىمرورية خارج العمل في العام المنصرم. وبين التقرير أن الشركة تعرضت لـ11 حريقاًصناعياً خلال العام الماضي
3- مدينة الجبيل الصناعيه السعوديه عام 1427 ه – 2006 عدد الاصابات 367 اصابه الوفيات 29
4- احصائيات المملكه العربيه السعوديه لعام (1426 / 2005) 259 , 102 الف ( اصابه عمل )

السلامة المهنية 
هي حماية العامل من المخاطر والاصابات والحوادث التي قد يتعرض لها بسبب اداء العمل او اثناء تواجده فى العمل سواء كان ذلك بفعل اى نوع من المعدات او الالات مباشره او بسبب استمرار التعرض لذلك الخطر المحتمل او بسبب تصرف خاطىء من اخرين او بسبب تقصير واهمال من ادارة المؤسسه او المشرفين على العمل او بسبب عدم تطبيق القوانيين واللوائح او بسبب نتيجة خطأ بشرى من قبل نفسه او من الاحرين . 
المرض المهني
الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المنصوص عليها سواء فى القرارات الحكوميه او القوانيين المحليه او الدوليه في المعتمدة والتي تنجم عن التعرض لعوامل سواء فيزيائية أو كيميائية أو فيزيولوجية خطرة أو مضرة بالصحة وبمستويات ولفترات تعرض تزيد عن الحد المسموح به محاليا وعالميا مما قد يؤدي إلى الوفاة أو الإصابة بمرض مزمن .






الحوادث الصناعيه ( الكوارث )
Work Accidents( Disaster )

هى اى حادث من الحوادث التي ينجم عنها سواء اصابة أو فعل يضر بصحة العاملين فى المنشاه او بأجسادهم او يمتد الى خارج حدود المنشاة وتكون له اضرار ومخاطر سواء بيئيه او انسانيه او امنيه ويقع بسبب و نتيجة مسببات ضمن العمل داخل المنشاه وقد تكون هذه الاصابات متبوعه بعجز او حروق أو التشوه او اختناق أو امراض او وفاة وهلع وخوف , وقد تكون بسبب مواد كيميائية أو عمليات أ و تكنولوجيا عمل ذات مواصفات خطرة ذاتية أو سمية شديدة تؤدي إلى تعرض العاملين فى المنشاه او البيئه السكنيه المحيطه او امتدادات أبعد أو المنشأة أو الوسط البيئي لخطر شديد نتيجة هذه المواد ، وتشمل هذه الحوادث ، الانفجارات ، الحرائق ، الإنهيارات ، تسرب الغازات والأبخرة والأتربة شديدة السمية .

إصابات العمل
Work Injuries
تشمل اى نوع من إصابات العمل او مختلف أنواع الأذى التي قد يقع للعمال والذى ينجم عن الحوادث التي تقع خلال العمل ، أو بما يتعلق به بما في ذلك إصابات الحوادث المروريه داخل المنشاه ، وايضا جميع الأمراض المهنية . 

الحادث 
Accident
حدث يقع اثناء العمل و يؤدى الى اصابة أو فعل يضر بصحة العامل او بجسده ويقع نتيجة مسببات ضمن العمل ويرتبط بأداء عمل مدفوع الأجر الى ضرر سواء اصابه جسديه او مرضيه او يؤدى الي وفاة للعامل
وتم تعريفه (أي حدث مفاجئ وغير متوقع أو مخطط له ، يقع أثناء اداء العمل أو ما يتصل به ويشمل ذلك أي التعرض الشديد لعوامل سواء فيزيائية أو كيميائية أو بيولوجية أو إجهاد عالي ، مما قد يؤدي إلى أصابه جسديه او وفاة أو حروق او اختناق أو أو مرض )

الخطر 
Risk
هوأحتماليه لحدوث ضرر او اصابه للعامل سواء بسبب تصرف من العامل او بسببل أله او نتيجة بيئة العمل المحيطه به او نتيجة الاعمال التى يقوم بها وكذلك كل خطر ينشأ عن آلات وأدوات العمل من أجهزة وآلات وأدوات رفع وجر ووسائل لانتقال والتداول ونقل الحركة وكل خطر ينشأ عن أعمال التشييد والبناء والحفر ومخاطر الانهيار والسقوط .

تأثير المستوى الأمن الصناعي على عمل المنشاة 

توفر أماكن العمل الآمنة يساهم في تقليل مخاوف العاملين من المخاطر, وهذا بدوره يساهم في رفع الروح المعنوية للعاملين وزيادة إنتاجيتهم, والعكس صحيح. 
إنخفاض معدل الحوادث الصناعية بسبب إهتمام المنشأة بتوفير ظروف العمل الخالية من المخاطر يعد عاملا مهما في جذب الأفراد ذوي الخبرات للعمل والإستقرار فيها. 
زيادة معدلات الحوادث أو الإصابات تؤدي إلى زيادة التكاليف التي تتحملها المنشأة المتمثلة في التعويضات الواجب دفعها للأفراد الذين يتعرضون للإصابة أو الوفاة مضافا إليها تكاليف العلاج. 
تعرض أحد العاملين للإصابة قد يؤدي إلى زيادة الوقت الذي تصرفه المنشأة في التعرف على أسبابها وإعداد التقارير عنها بالإضافة للوقت الذي تخسره المنشأة نتيجة تجمع الأفراد حول زميلهم الذي أصيب وتركهم لأعمالهم, الأمر الذي يعرقل تنفيذ البرامج الإنتاجية. 
أن العامل الذي يعود للعمل بعد إصابته لن يكون بنفس المستوى السابق من الكفاءة بالرغم من أنه يتقاضى نفس الأجر أو الراتب. 
وقوع الحوادث يؤدي إلى زيادة الأضرار التي تتعرض لها المعدات ولا بد من تحمل نفقات صيانتها من أجل إعادتها إلى حالتها الطبيعية وهذا سينعكس على معدل الوقت المتاح لإشتغال المعدات. 
زيادة معدل الحوادث الصناعية يتطلب تعيين أفراد جدد بدلا عن الذين أقعدتهم إصابة العمل بصورة دائمة, وهذا يستوجب برامج تدريبية لهم من أجل رفع كفاءتهم الإنتاجية.
 
*أسباب أصابات العمل *



*وتقع اغلبها للعاملين الجدد , لماذا ؟*

*· قلة المعلومات . *

*· قلة الملاحظة عن ما هو مقبول وغير مقبول . *

*· التدريب الذى يتضمن خبرات أمنية . *


أسباب الحوادث والاصابات
Causes of Accidents & Injuries

قلة الخبره . 
عدم وجود للاشراف او يكون بشكل غير دائم . 
قلة التدريب .
أسباب شخصيه مثل الحاله المرضيه او عيوب فى الحواس
عدم الالتزام بتعليمات السلامه المهنيه
عدم استعمال معدات الوقايه الشخصيه
الاهمال من العامل 
بيئة العمل تكون غير ملائمه
*التحقيق فى حوادث العمل*


إن آلالاف من الحوادث الواقعة بصفة متكررة يوميا فى جميع انحاء العالم والتىلايمكن تجاهلها لاثارها السلبية الواضحة لها من الاهمية بمكان, ويرجع الاهتمامالكبير لتوجيه انظار العاملين فى المجال الصناعى الى دراسة اسباب وقوع الحوادث الىالاثار المترتبة على هذه من فقد فى الاشخاص وتلف وتدمير المنشات بالاضافة الى تلوثوالاضرار بالبيئة.
ان التحقيق الفعال والناجح للحوادث لا يقتصرعلى معرفة كيفيةحدوث الحادثة ولكن معرفة لماذا وقع الحادث.


الهدف الاساسى للتحقيق فى الحوادث هو " منع امكانية تكرار وقوع الحادث مرة اخرى​


يجب على محقق الامن والسلامه فى الحوادث معرفة التالى

*1) **يجب الاخذ بالاعتبار قوانين وتشريعات الدوله فى هذا المجال وعدم التعدى على عمل اى سلطه او قانون او تشريع *
*2) **وان يتم تطبيق القوانيين المنظمه هذا المجال فى الاداره او المنشآه .*
*3) **هناك حوادث واصابات تكون تحت مسئولية جهات حكوميه يجب اخذ ذلك فى الاعتبار وتطبيق تعليماتها المحدده بهذا الشان وعدم التدخل فى مجريات التحقيق ( خصوصا ان كانت جنائيه ) *
*4) **يجب ان يكون المحقق لديه كافة المعلومات عن صلاحياته وحدودها كمحقق فى المنشاه او فى السلامه المهنيه*
*5) **يجب على المحقق ان يكون على تنسيق وتواصل مع الجهات الحكوميه المعنيه مثل وزارة الداخليه والدفاع المدنى ودائرة الاطفاء وغيرها من الجهات المعنيه مع عمل المنشاه .*
*6) **محقق الامن والسلامه التابع للمنشاه او الجهه عمله هو لمعرفة اسباب الحادث وتحليلها وتحديد الاصابات والاعداد ووضع تقرير والتوصيات عنها ورفعه لادارته *
*7) *على محقق الامن والسلامه ان يكون لديه سجلات بالحوادث موضوح بها اسبابها والاصابات ونوعيتها ومواقعها 


وهناك بالطبع الاجراءات وكيفية التحقيق والملابسات وقراءة الوقائع وواجبات ومسئوليات محقق السلامه وسلطاته 


د. عدنان
علوم امن وسلامه مهنيه


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2008)

دكتور عدنان
بدايه موفقه انشاء الله

موضوع جميل و به الكثير من المعلومات الجيده بارك الله فيك

من ناحية رأيك فى ثقافهالسلامه فى المجتمع "فهو فى اميه فى السلامه فنحن كمجتمع عربى لم نصل بعد الى ثقافة السلامه فلا زلنا فى معرفة اساسيات السلامه للاسف"

انا معك تماما فى الرأى
بس ما هو الحل؟؟
احنا زى المثل ما بيقول " بنفخ فى قربه مقطوعه" !!!

شوف لنا حل ... القوابيين و التشريعات موجوده بس مين يطبق؟

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك د. عدنان على هذا الشرح الوافي والواضح
نتمنى دوام مشاركاتك معنا

أخي العزيز الجهل هو آفة الوطن العربي فهناك قوانين وأنظمة ولكن يغيب التطبيق إما بسبب جهل صاحب العمل أو عدم اكتراثه بالعمال وهذا ما يتوجب التغلب عليه من خلال نظام الحوافز والعقوبات الرادعة في القوانين المحلية كما أننا نجد هناك أصحاب عمل يؤمِّنون كل متطلبات السلامة ولكن العمال لا يلتزمون بها نتيجة ضعف الوعي لديهم وبالتالي على صاحب العمل عدم تشغيل العمال غير المؤهلين لديه إلا بعد إتباعهم لنظام تدريب في العمل وشرح مخاطر المهنة وخطورة عدم إتباع تعليمات السلامة الخاصة

كما أننا لا ننكر بأن هناك بعض مفتشي السلامة الذين لا يستطيعون الإحاطة بكافة جوانب الخطر في المنشأة وبالتالي لا يستطيعون تحليل هذه المخاطر وطرق الوقاية منها ويتم التغلب على ذلك بالدورات المستمرة ومتابعة الحديث في عالم السلامة المهنية عبر الانترنت 

أما المنشآت فحدث بلا حرج فقد تكون قد بينت من أجل معمل نسيج ثم تتحول نتيجة بيع المعمل إلى معمل صهر أو شيء خطير آخر هذا بالإضافة لوجود السكن العشوائي جانب المنشآت الذي يزيد الطين بله

ومن هنا نجد أن عناصر السلامة يجب أن تعمل مجتمعة:

السلامة = القوانين والأنظمة + طريقة التطبيق والتفتيش + وعي صاحب العمل + إجراءات السلامة + وعي العامل
فإذا اختل أحد هذه العناصر افتقدنا السلامة واعتلت الصحة وقد نصل إلى الحوادث والكوارث

جنب الله عاملنا وعمالنا المخاطر


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكم اخوتى
ان متفق مع ارائكم كثيرا وخصوصا الاهمال اما من اصحاب العمل او العاملين 
لكن للاسف قوانيين السلامه فى بعض او معظم الدول العربيه لاتتعدى كونها ضمن تشريعات العمل 
والواجب وحتى يمكن تطبيقها وبشكل كامل وتكون واضحه هى ان تكون هناك تشريعات للسلامه كما هو معمول فى الدول الغربيه

الحل يتمثل فى وجود تشريعات تجبر العامل وصاحب العمل تشريعات متخصصه فى السلامه وجود اقسام للسلامه لها صلاحيات 
وايضا جمعيه للسلامه المهنيه فى الدول حتى يكون لها القدره على تنقيح تشريعات واقتراح تشريعات وايضا ندوات واجتماعات وغيرها
تحتاج الى مثابره واقتناع من المسئولين عن اهمية السلامه ليس فقط شفهيا بل بالفعل 
للاسف لدينا ربما مهتمين او متخصصين فى السلامه لمهام معينه وليس لكل المهام والتخصصات وان وجود يعملون تحت ادارات غير مختصه بالسلامه 
المطلوب هو ايجاد اداره او قسم يكون هو ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه ويرؤسه متخصص فى هذا المجال حتى يمكن وضع خطط واقتراحات لتطوير العمل فى هذا المجال 

وشكرا لكم مره اخرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك د. عدنان
أؤيدك بكل ما قلته


----------



## fraidi (12 مارس 2008)

شكراً لك د. عدنان


----------



## رااااكان (15 مارس 2008)

الف شكر لك د. عدنان ..جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي البغدادي (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع وفعلا نحن نحتاج الى توعية في بلداننا العربية


----------



## fraidi (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله جهودكم الطيبه دائما 
ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## عادل وقيس (4 مايو 2008)

Salam 3alikom
I'm pleased to be between you in this forum, God bless all whom are its reason to be and all kind participants.
I agree with all of you, Arab nations have the necessary regulations and laws, but:
1- Main actors in governing systems aren't aware about this matter.
2-There is no clear statistics that show how HSE systems can save people and earn money to growing economies.
3- unefficient survey and control sytems that doesn't report real situation to deciders
I think to reach high HSE performence some steps are to be followed:
a- 1st step is the will. Manpower and workers ministries must establish strong statistics about occupational accidents and deasies, in this stat it's important to show what a HSE system can save humans (fall from height, injuries caused by removed machines safeguards, PPE-less....) and how it can earn money (material damages, facilities dysfunction, production loss) best who can provide this are insurance companies.
b- Governements should have enough human resources (skilled, trained and in sufficient number of engineers, inspectors) to inspect, reports and propose solutions.
c- a strong organisation is to be built, to look after regulations updating, auditing
d- a special care is to be provided in transition phases.
After that, industrial sectors, companies managers, ... will establish their policies to live in this climate , and to exist in market, then they will touch the benefits.


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يادكتور عدنان وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامه


----------



## romio1 (25 يوليو 2009)

برافو علبك ياريت في ناس زيك بيوعو الناس على السلامه على قولت المصاريا :1:


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله جهودكم الطيبه دائما 
ومزيدا من العطاء*​


----------



## hossammeligy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتور عدنان احتاج بعض المعلومات الاساسية عن دور ومهام ومسؤليات وواجبات مشرفين ومراقبين الامن الصناعى ولائحة العقوبات والجزاءات


----------



## hossammeligy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد لائحة العقوبات والجزاءات الخاصة بالامن الصناعى من وجهة نظر قانون العمل المصرى


----------



## Waleed Morsy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*ممتاز*

رائع جدا ممممممممممممممممممتاز


----------



## ابراهيم 65 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

التفاته قيمة من حضرة الدكتور ومشكور جدآ لاسيما وانا اعمل في مجال السلامة ولم اجد اي دعم لكادر السلامة بل على العكس فان العاملين في مجال السلامة هم من العناصر الخاملة والغير كفوءة*---في دائرتي التي اعمل فيها واريد من الدكتور ان يرشدني الى برامج السلامة في مجال الكهرباء للاستفادة منها


----------



## faisal alomri (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل انا مهتم بالموضوع وارغب بالتواصل معكم بشكل مباشر اذا سمحتم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yahia kamal (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة جميلة جدا 
yahia kamal


----------



## الضوضاء (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور عدنان


----------



## صقار1 (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تسلم يداك


----------



## سليم صبرة (20 مايو 2010)

شكر الك يا دكتور عدنان 
موضوع قيم 
وجة نظرى يجب العمل على تدريب ارباب العمل او القائمين قبل تدريب العامل 
وصاحب العمل عندما يكون مطلع ومشارك فى اخطار بيئة العمل وعلى علم بكل اجراءات السلامة 
يكون لة تأثير اكبر على العاملين 
وان شاء الله يا دكتور عدنان تشاركنى فى هذا الراءئ .


----------



## أيمن بحار (4 يونيو 2010)

أولا أحب أن أشكر الدكتور عدنان على هذا المجهود العظيم فى هذا الموضوع الهام 
ثانيا أود أن أضيف لتعاظم الفائد الآتى :


فى العادة تقسم الحواث المهنية الى ثلاثة انواع هى :
 أ. حادث جسيم 
 ب . حادث مهنى بسيط
 ج . حادث عابر ويطلق عليه عادة النيرمس
ونسبة حدوثهم فى العادة (1) حادث جسيم : (29) حادث بسيط : (300) نيرمس


ويتعرف الحادث الجسيم بأنه يتم لو حدث شئ من تلك الأربعة :
 أ. الحوادث التى تؤدى إلى وفاة أحد العاملين أو أكثر بالمنشأه.
 ب. الحوادث التى يكون العجز المستديم المتوقع منها للعاملين بنسبة 35% فأكثر ويمكن الاسترشاد برأى طبيب المنشأة إن وجد .
 ج. الحوادث التى تؤدى إلى إصابة أكثر من شخص واحد فى نفس مكان العمل فى وقت واحد ويتطلب علاج كل منهم أكثر من يوم .
 د. حوادث الحريق أو الإنهيارات أو الإنفجارات أو تسرب المواد الخطرة و تؤدى إلى توقف العمل لمدة تزيد عن وردية عمل واحدة فى أى قسم. 


ولو تطرق الحديث عن الحوادث المهنية لا يذكر فى العادة ضمنها الحوادث الإشعاعية لأن المنشآت النووية لها منهجها فى السلامة والحسابات الدقيقة فى التناول و التعامل معها ، و تقسم الحوادث فى مجال المفاعلات و المنشآت النووية حسب المقياس الدولى للوقائع النووية (International Nuclear Event Scale for Prompt Communication of Safety Significance) و الذى تم توزيعه داخل جمهورية مصر العربية من هيئة الطاقة الذرية المصرية الى ثلاثة مجاميع رئيسية يتبعها ثمانية أنواع و هم : 
أ‌. حادث (Accident)
 (أ). حادث رئيسى (Major Accident) وهو مثل تسرب ضخم له آثار بيئية و صحية واسعة الإنتشار
 (ب). حادث خطير (Serious Accident) مثل تسرب خطير قد يتطلب تنفيذا تاما للتدابير الوقائية المخططة
 (ج). حادث ذو مخاطر خارج الموقع (Accident with offsite risk) مثل تسرب محدود قد يتطلب تنفيذا جزئيا للتدابير الوقائية المخططة و قد ينتج عنه تدمير شديد لقلب المفاعل
 (د). حادث بدون مخاطر هامة خارج الموقع (Accident without significant offsite risk) مثل تسرب ضئيل قد يعرض الجمهور لما لايزيد عن الحدود المسموح بها و قد ينتج عنه تدمير ذو أهمية لقلب المفاعل و قد يؤدى لإلى تعرض قاتل لأحد العاملين 

ب‌. حدث (Incident)
 (هـ). حدث خطير (Serious incident) مثل تسرب قليل جدا وقد يتعرض الجمهور لجزء من الجرعة المسموح بها ويؤدى إلى انتشار شديد للتلوث والى تأثيرات صحية حادة لأحد العاملين
 (و). حدث (Incident) مثل انتشار خطير للتلوث ويؤدى الى التعرض المفرط لأحد العمال وتحدث نتيجة فشل خطير فى استعدادات الأمان
 (ز). شاذة (Anomaly) مثل شذوذ عن نظام التشغيل المرخص به
ت‌. حيود (Deviation)
 (ح). حيود (Deviation) واقعة أسفل المقياس بدون دلالة أمان


وأن خطوات التحقق من الحادث ست خطوات هم :
أ‌. أمن مسرح الحادث
ب‌. إجمع الحقائق حول الذى حدث
ت‌. اظهر تسلسل الأحداث
ث‌. حدد الأسباب
ج‌. أوصى بالتوصيات و التحسينات
ح‌. اكتب التقرير


وأخيرا أحب أن أنوه على سرعة التحقق من الحادث حتى لا يتغير العوامل المؤثرة فيها.
 
وكل الشكر لهذا القسم الهام ولرئيسة السيد غسـان

دكتور أيمن الجمل – استشارى الإشعاع البيئى


----------

